# Rehomed rabbit update: settling in, pics & some questions!



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

I've finally found five minutes for an update! We've had a manic few days, and the rain has unfortunately delayed the run-building!

I won't bore you with the domestics, but stepaughter is to be moving back home to her Mum's and may be making a bid to have him back - but we will see what happens as she clearly wasn't giving him the quality of life he deserved previously. Consequently, I'm a bit worried about getting too attached to our new guest in case he's only temporary - but I obviously can't help it either as it's hard not to!

Anyway - Smudge (or Buddy, as I've nicknamed him) has settled in well, basically just loving his new living space and the fresh hay and straw. He's been really perky and interested, seeming to really enjoy the fact he can stretch and stand up on his hind legs to see when at the bottom of the hutch. Ultimately we plan for a shed - this was the best we could do to house him quickly for now!

Watching him realise he could use the ramp to go up and down in his hutch was brilliant - he's obvioulsy never had this experience before and got very excited about having two levels to explore! So far his favourite foods appear to be broccoli and cauliflower, closely followed by lettuce and carrot (although I know the last should be given in moderation). He's friendly and comes to investigate when his hutch is approached, but is very nervous about being handled and bolts when the hutch is opened. Naturally he doesn't know or trust us yet, so hopefully I can work on building that up.

The pictures show the hutch and the half-built run, which we plan to permanently attached to the bottom of the hutch. We've dug up the earth and laid wire mesh a couple of inches beneath so he can't dig an escape tunnel. We'll go for turf or a mixture of gravel and straw in the run. This bit of land was previoulsy mud and weeds which took a lot of digging over (my back's still paying for it!). Hopefully the stretch of land in the photograph - and the picture of the half-built run - give you an idea of how big this will be when finished! There's grass turf on the bottom level of his hutch - with chicken wire below - but he's not tried digging it at all yet.

I guess my questions are....

...how likely is escape? Is the mesh underneath the earth the best move? I've been shutting him in the top of the hutch overnight, but is this necessary? I really want him to have as much space as possible.

...what other veggies are good for bunnies?

...any enrichment ideas (besides the run, which he'll have by the weekend?) So far he has some willow sticks and a loofah ball in his hutch, as well as fresh hay and straw to nibble.

...any suggestions of anything we haven't thought of?!


Sorry my post's so long! I touch-type, which means I probably type too much! Thanks in advance for any replies/suggestions!

PS Cat is pretty unimpressed - think he's a bit jealous of the attention Buddy's been getting!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I kow your planning on a shed for future but the hutch you have now looks very small. Since the shed is a future plan make sure he gets loads and loads of running time in that big run your building. 

Wire under the turf is definately the best way t go to stop him digging and to stop foxes diggin into the run for a bunny snack. I've done the same with my outside trio, I layed some turf on top of wire and replace the turf each spring. Over winter where the grass grows slower and bunny appitite stays the same ouf turn just turned to mud. 

As for veggies my lot all love kale, carrot, broccolli, spinach. I'm growing my own kale and carrots at the moment so they're getting a baby leaf of kale each morning. I doubt there will be much veg left for us to eat if I keep sharing with bunnies.

Entertainment, anything they can hide in, chew, climb on, dig in, generally destroy always goes down well. Mine all love tunnels and outside they have a little plastic stool that they hide under and sit on.

Do you have plans to get him a little girlfriend in the future? He is beautiful by the way.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh wow he's a big bunny!
I dont want to be critical at all hun but that hutch isn't big enough. Is there any way you could get a cheap 6ft one from ebay just til you sort out the shed for him?

Mesh under the hutch and run is the best way to stop bunny digging out and anything digging in.
Shutting him in just the top of the hutch at night is not good because bunnies are most active at night and early morning so he really needs permanent access to the whole hutch and his run (once it's finished)

Lettuce is a no-no for buns (I think maybe they're allowed one type of lettuce but I cant remember what one!)
Good foods are cabbage/fresh greens, grass, dandelions and leaves, broccoli, parsley, coriander, carrot tops.
Carrots and fruit should be fed in small amounts.
Then he'll need a good pellet food, museli type foods mean they could just eat the bits they want and leave the rest so wont be getting all the nutrients and stuff they need.

Enrichment ideas.....Boxes!! Rabbits like cardboard boxes with a hole/holes cut in them. They can hide inside them and sit on top of them 
Toilet roll tubes stuffed with hay with treats hidden in the hay go down well with my 2.
Balls/sticks that they can throw around.
A chill and chew mat (you can get these on most online pet shops) and a carrot patch (online pet shop or [email protected]) are brilliant too.

I hope that helps and that I haven't rambled too much!

Buddy is a very gorgeous bunny x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Ooh I just noticed as well and your not going to like this. You've used chicken wire on the run, rabbits and foxes can bite through chicken wire. Its really weak and easily rusts. Welded mesh is by far the best to use, it is more expensive but like most things you get what you pay for and the welded mesh is much stronger than chicken wire.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you...lots of ideas to start implementing!

I know the hutch is too small. Sadly,it's far bigger than the one he was previously housed in (a small, one level hutch). We thought we'd be able to get the run attached straight away but, as I said, rain delayed the process. 

Hubbie is on the patio now continuing work on finishing the run! He reckons he can finish it by tomorrow and buy some turf on the way home. We've already laid the wire netting under the earth, so we can hopefully get this in place tomorrow evening after work.

I just asked him about the wire. We're using wire netting and it does say on the label it's suitable for 'pet enclosures' so I do hope that's the case! I'll investigate online now you've mentioned it.

I guess this will be soooo much better for Buddy once he has permanent access to the run. We can then work on the shed option. Might still look for cheap larger hutch in the meantime - thanks for measurement suggestions.

I am just paranoid about him burrowing out of the run and escaping. We've laid the wire netting, but I know his natural instinct will be to dig, burrow and chew!

Right -here are some new pics as I just cleaned him out...I'm off to help hubbie finish the run!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

im afraid i have to echo what the others have said, he looks like a rex to me, so not a particularly big rabbit, just a very small hutch

the netting is not suitable, it is joined by twists, and its very easy for rabbits them selves to actually chew holes in it, a hungry fox will make very short work of it
another error is, it looks like you have attached the mesh to the outside of the panels, rather then inside, this means internally the frame has no protection from bunny teeth


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Good grief!

This is really proving a point: most people have no idea how to look after rabbits properly to ensure they are happy, healthy and safe.

Yet anybody can walk into a pet shop and come out with a rabbit in a cardboard box to take home (as my then 15yr old stepdaughter did).

*sigh*!

Guess the run will need modifying. We're going as fast as we can to improve this bunny's life....I feel so bad he has to wait while we do so, as the more I learn, the more I realise how much he needs. Thank you all so much for the input as there's loads I wouldn't have thought of despite (ongoing) online research!

Thank you


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

they really can cant they  it really is no wonder how so many rabbits end up neglected or abandoned is it

try not to feel to bad though hun, its not like you went into a petstore and bought him yourself not knowing anything, you got him from a worse place and are doing your best to make his life better!

i would use some 10mm x 10mm gauge galvanised mesh for meshing the run, and mesh it on the inside panels, you can leave the chicken netting on the outside panels for a bit of extra protection if you wanted, the small gauge mesh will make it rodent proof


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

With the risk of sounding AWFULLY patronising....and for which I am sorry....but it's actually nice for someone to come on here and not have it perfectly right yet they are prepared not only to ask questions for also accept the criticism and work so hard to the welfare of the bunny!!!

Am sorry I couldn't re-word that and I hope you don't take offence for it is meant as commendation!!!!!! So many people come on ere with the wrong ideas but swear at us when we give suggestions!!!

I think it is wonderful what you are doing for your bunny and hopefully soon all the DIY will be finished!

PS. What a GORGEOUS bunny


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh also another thought, as your bun is a rex, you would probably be best putting the hutch and run on slabs, rather then grass, and putting a VERY thick layer of hay and straw on every surface, including the top level of the hutch, rex are very prone to sore hocks


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

niki87 said:


> With the risk of sounding AWFULLY patronising....and for which I am sorry....but it's actually nice for someone to come on here and not have it perfectly right yet they are prepared not only to ask questions for also accept the criticism and work so hard to the welfare of the bunny!!!
> 
> Am sorry I couldn't re-word that and I hope you don't take offence for it is meant as commendation!!!!!! So many people come on ere with the wrong ideas but swear at us when we give suggestions!!!
> 
> ...


I agree with you Niki, so often people come on here asking a question and then throw any critisism in our faces when we try to help. Its so nice to have someone come on asking questions and accepting our answers and critisism without it being taken the wrong way.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

purple_x said:


> Oh wow he's a big bunny!
> I dont want to be critical at all hun but that hutch isn't big enough. Is there any way you could get a cheap 6ft one from ebay just til you sort out the shed for him?
> 
> Mesh under the hutch and run is the best way to stop bunny digging out and anything digging in.
> ...


go carefull with the cabbage it heats up in there gut causes gas and then can cause bloat i have lost two like that i now dont give cabbage so be carefull


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

cabbage is fine for buns, as is all lettuce EXCEPT iceburg lettuce (its just 1 type they arent allowed, it contains opiates and has little to no nutritional value)

all veg should be given in limitations though, obviously if you give cabbage daily or in HUGE amounts you will get issues, as with ANY type of veg, you just need to use a bit of common sense
cabbage only commonly causes bloat in babies, which is another reason why you shouldnt start introducing veg until they are atleast 12 weeks old

leafy greens like spring greens should make up the vast majority of a rabbits veg intake


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

mine wernt babies and i didnt give in large amounts or every day im just saying be carefull it doesent always agree with them


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

niki87 said:


> With the risk of sounding AWFULLY patronising....and for which I am sorry....but it's actually nice for someone to come on here and not have it perfectly right yet they are prepared not only to ask questions for also accept the criticism and work so hard to the welfare of the bunny!!!
> 
> Am sorry I couldn't re-word that and I hope you don't take offence for it is meant as commendation!!!!!! So many people come on ere with the wrong ideas but swear at us when we give suggestions!!!
> 
> ...


Niki - I don't feel patronised in the slightest! Thanks for your comment. I know where you're coming from, believe me. I've no problem admitting I don't know what I'm doing in this case, but I am willing to learn because at the end of the day it's all about the animal's quality of life, not my ego!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Wish more people thought like you do.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi all,

Kammie, Purple X & Lil Miss; thanks a lot for your advice regarding food, toys & the run. Ive taken it all on board. He's since had some new veggies and toys as a result and has more on the way! 

As for the run  well, husband was very grateful for advice. Its amazing what you dont think of, even when it seems perfectly obvious once pointed out! He bought some welded 10mm x 10mm gauge mesh and adapted the run wed made by securing this mesh around the interior of the run  thus providing the necessary protection from teeth nibbling from all directions! 

The mesh comes down and underneath the paving slabs so its contained and the top panels are hinged but have secure fastenings. The whole things bolted to the hutch. There are a few adjustments still necessary  for instance we havent lined the interior of the top panels with the new mesh yet and we need to finsh laying paving slabs around the edge, although the base of his run is completed and secure. Weve a secure garden and I think foxes are unlikely  but well sort this ASAP. 

Thank you Lil Miss  we took your advice and laid paving slabs in the run! Theres some turf around the edges with mesh underneath. The layer of straw/hay seems so much better than turf  its softer and clearly more playful as he had lots of fun scuffling around in it last night! I see what you mean about sore hocks. Ive since noticed he has what looks like a raw patch of skin on the back of one of his hind legs  I can see now this is probably the result of sitting permanently on a hard surface in his previous hutch.

We are going to start looking for a shed this weekend and start planning a new run and permanent setup for our garden. This really was a bit of an experiment and we were thinking on our feet and adapting as best we could. I dont think we did too badly considering we had a short time to plan and he's been here less than a week! We can now use what weve now learnt to make his living environment even better, but he doesnt have to wait around without a run while we do it.

Kammie  the plan is to get him neutered soon then find him a neutered female bunny for company; I dont want him to be lonely! We want to have the shed and better run set up ready before we do this so they have enough space....and Ive got to read up on how to bond bunnies!!

So....lastly....we finally got the run finished and secured at about 9pm last night and out he went! I dont think hes ever had that much space. His previous run was the apex type, from what I gather, and his experience of that was infrequent. It was wonderful watching him enjoy standing up fully, hopping and jumping. He investigated every corner and it was like he was learning how to move properly for the first time (bless). He had great fun scuffling around in all the straw and hay and shaking and nuzzling his toys. Hes been given a new lease of life and Im determined hell never have to be restricted in any way again.

The irony is, I now know that the hutch is really too small and the run is only bare minimum for his size! But we are working on this...and for now this is more than hes ever had in his life so at least he can finally move around and start behaving like a bunny!

Check out the pictures! Advice welcomed as usual.

SORRY the post's so long! Promise to shorten next time...


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

its looking great hun! hopefully you will be able to get his shed sorted soon
the only extra advice i can add, is to get a cover for the run (bit of tarp or similar) as it will protect the straw and hay from rain

when you get the shed i wouldnt move him in straight away, i would keep it as a neutral space for when you are ready to bond him, it will make it much easier


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Looking great. I like long posts hehe x


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> its looking great hun! hopefully you will be able to get his shed sorted soon
> the only extra advice i can add, is to get a cover for the run (bit of tarp or similar) as it will protect the straw and hay from rain
> 
> when you get the shed i wouldnt move him in straight away, i would keep it as a neutral space for when you are ready to bond him, it will make it much easier


Thanks - so glad we are finally getting somewhere! We did cover the run last night with a large sheet of tarp as it's been so wet lately. We need to cut it to size and find a better way of securing it, but at least the straw & hay stayed fairly dry.

Good advice about the shed offering a neutral space to bond. I haven't handled him much at all yet; he's had a lot to adjust to as it is for the moment!

On the family front, I know my stepdaughter is going to feel terrible when she sees what we've done - because it highlights everything she DIDN'T do. But education is the key here, hopefully...


----------

